# [p2p sous linux] qu'utilisez-vous ???

## loopx

Je cherche un programme p2p pour linux. Que me conseilleriez-vous ?

J'ai essayé overnet mais c assez barbare (arrive plus a avoir le net tellement que ca fait des requettes) ...

----------

## scout

 *loopx wrote:*   

> J'ai essayé overnet mais c assez barbare (arrive plus a avoir le net tellement que ca fait des requettes) ...

 

oui chez moi même avec une QoS correcte, ça boulétisait tout.

Depuis j'utilise bittorrent, avec son client officiel, souvent en mode texte dans un screen.

```
* net-p2p/bittorrent 

     Available versions:  3.4.2-r2 4.0.2 4.0.4 4.1.3 4.1.4

     Installed:           4.1.4

     Homepage:            http://www.bittorrent.com/

     Description:         tool for distributing files via a distributed network of nodes
```

Il y a aussi azureus, que j'aime moins car il est en java, mais qui permet de ne sélectionner que quelques fichiers à télécharger dans un torrent

```
* net-p2p/azureus-bin 

     Available versions:  2.1.0.4 2.3.0.4

     Installed:           2.3.0.4

     Homepage:            http://azureus.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Azureus - Java BitTorrent Client
```

Sinon pour les rubyistes aux alentours, il y a

```
* dev-ruby/rubytorrent 

     Available versions:  0.3

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://rubytorrent.rubyforge.org/

     Description:         A pure-Ruby BitTorrent peer library and toolset
```

(je n'ai pas encore essayé, mais je sais déja que je vais aimer)

----------

## creuvard

Personnelement j'utilise soit  mldonkey  Site officiel ou  ici 

Sinon j'utilise bittornado   Site officiel 

----------

## dawaien

Moi, j'utilise mldonkey. Il est bien.

Tu lances le démon et comme interface tu as le choix: telnet, web ou GUI (le web c'est ce qu'il y a de mieux).

En plus il est multiprotocole (fastrack, donkey, overnet, ...).

Il a un petit défaut: avec le temps, il prends de plus en plus de mémoire vive et du coup ton système va ralentir. Quand c'est comme ça, tu le redemarres et puis c'est réglé.

----------

## Poischack

bittorrent, comme scout dans un screen.

aMule, qui fonctionne en mode gui/web.

----------

## Adrien

Moi j'utilise rien.   :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

bittorrent dans un screen ... histoire d'être original  :Wink: 

@scout : hmm, vai voir ce truc un ruby quand j'aurais le temps ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nonas

bittornado ou aMule

----------

## Darkael

Pour les torrents j'utilise azureus, ou bittornado en console avec screen...

Avant j'utilisais aMule aussi, c'est bien pour trouver des trucs rares sans se casser la tête, mais c'était trop lent à mon gout.

----------

## kangal

Moi j'utilise limewire pour le p2p et azureus pour le torrent  :Wink: 

----------

## zeuss1414

moi aussi j'utilisais le client original de BT mais dites moi vous connaissez des site ou on peu trouver des torrent sympa ??

----------

## UB|K

Moi, j'utilise:

```
*  net-p2p/nicotine

      Latest version available: 1.0.8

      Latest version installed: 1.0.8

      Size of downloaded files: 298 kB

      Homepage:    http://thegraveyard.org/nicotine/

      Description: Soulseek client written in Python

      License:     GPL-2
```

Parce que c'est une vrai petite communauté et qu'on peut trouver des trucs vraiment sympas, notament des lives qui vont bien.

----------

## _kal_

Pour moi c'est mldonkey. Je controle par le wab à partir de n'importe ou   :Razz: 

----------

## TGL

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> moi aussi j'utilisais le client original de BT mais dites moi vous connaissez des site ou on peu trouver des torrent sympa ??

 

Pour les torrents légaux (musique libre, ISO de distribs, etc.), il y a Torrentule : http://www.torrentule.com

Après, le reste, ça serait un peu off topic ici, et je te laisse te débrouiller   :Razz: 

----------

## nonas

Il y a aussi http://www.legaltorrents.com/index.htm

et une mine pour la musique : http://musique-legale.info/

----------

## blorent

moi je rêve d'un client aussi efficace que celui de Win pour DC++...

----------

## Darkael

 *blorent wrote:*   

> moi je rêve d'un client aussi efficace que celui de Win pour DC++...

 

Petite précision, DC++ est le nom d'un client pour le protocole Direct Connect, c'est n'est pas un protocole lui-même...

Sinon, tu trouveras dans ce gros thread des suggestions de clients direct connect:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-226868-highlight-linuxdcpp.html

Notamment, il y a une tentative de portage de DC++: http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/

Mais je sais pas où en est son développement...

----------

## kwenspc

moi j'utilise mldonkey sur à peu près tout les réseaux. (vu qu'il les implémente pour une bonne partie  :Mr. Green:  )

Sinon j'ai bien envie de m'interesser à des réseaux du type "freenet" mais pour le moment le temps de connexion est monstrueusement lent!  :Confused: 

----------

## El_Goretto

bittornado pour sa pelleté de commandes en lignes, et amule (qu'il est bien avec sa GUI séparée de son démon...).

Le premier n'est lancé qu'au besoin, le second tourne en permanence sur mon serveur.

Et screen est mon ami aussi...  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Heu, merci à tous, mais en fait, le problème c'est que j'aimerais bien utiliser un truc du genre bittornado (avec une pelleté de commandes...), mais j'ai pas envie d'installer un serveur X  :Neutral: , comment puis-je faire ?

----------

## Darkael

 *loopx wrote:*   

> Heu, merci à tous, mais en fait, le problème c'est que j'aimerais bien utiliser un truc du genre bittornado (avec une pelleté de commandes...), mais j'ai pas envie d'installer un serveur X , comment puis-je faire ?

 

Emerge le sans le flag gtk, ce qui devrait normalement éliminer toute dépendance graphique

----------

## El_Goretto

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

>  *loopx wrote:*   Heu, merci à tous, mais en fait, le problème c'est que j'aimerais bien utiliser un truc du genre bittornado (avec une pelleté de commandes...), mais j'ai pas envie d'installer un serveur X , comment puis-je faire ? 
> 
> Emerge le sans le flag gtk, ce qui devrait normalement éliminer toute dépendance graphique

 

+1

Tiens, d'ailleurs, humour drôle - décalage:

```
# equery u bittornado

[ Found these USE variables for net-p2p/bittornado-0.3.12 ]

 U I

 + + X : Adds support for X11

# emerge -pv bittornado

[ebuild   R   ] net-p2p/bittornado-0.3.12  +gtk 0 kB
```

On me référence 2 flags différents, c'est la fête.   :Confused: 

----------

## DuF

bittorent et souvent gift quand je cherche des trucs que je trouve pas dans le commerce.

----------

## pht3k

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> Moi, j'utilise:
> 
> ```
> *  net-p2p/nicotine
> 
> ...

 

moi aussi je jure par soulseek et c'est vrai que c'est une vraie petite communauté  :Smile:   mais je dois avouer que je roule soulseek sur xp car gentoo est pour le moment que mon serveur web/mail/ftp/etc

pht3k

----------

## loopx

voilà, je viens de compiler bittorrent et je vois pas dutout comment faire pour le lancer...

j'ai fais un:

```

/etc/init.d/bttrack start

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

shell-init: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory

 * Caching service dependencies ...

chdir: error retrieving current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: No such file or directory                                                      [ ok ]

 * Starting bttrack ...  

```

mais je comprend pas comment je dois le démarrer en console (pour pouvoir télécharger un truc...)

----------

## kernelsensei

ben ca c'est pour faire un tracker .. si tu veux lancer un client c'est bittorrent-curses fichier.torrent

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour toi, parce que j'ai aussi cherché un moment:

http://www.ratiatum.com/forum/index.php?s=3c1c899f3a531806a64b95278bedffde&showtopic=31218

Oublie pas de regarder l'aide des commandes, elles expliquent comment enregistrer tes paramètres personalisés comme ceux par défaut.

--

edit:

bien sûr, moi je parle de bittornado.

----------

## UB|K

Si on parle de bittornado, c'est plutôt:

```
btdownloadheadless.py
```

ou

```
btdownloadcurses.py
```

----------

## ultrabug

 *scout wrote:*   

> Depuis j'utilise bittorrent, avec son client officiel, souvent en mode texte dans un screen.

 

[noob mode]

Ca t'apporte quoi de le faire dans un screen ??

[/noob mode]

----------

## kernelsensei

ca apporte que tu peux te connecter chez toi en ssh, (ou encore dedier une machine a faire du torrent et se connecter dessus par ssh), lancer un torrent sans risque de plantage en cas de deconnection ssh .. par exemple !

Enfin, screen c'est de la bombe donc ya pas de mal a en abuser dans tous les cas !

----------

## Zazbar

 *ultrabug wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [noob mode]
> 
> Ca t'apporte quoi de le faire dans un screen ??
> ...

 

ca te permet de laisser tourner le telechargement meme si tu fermes la fenetre .... man screen t'expliquera tout ca très bien .... qui plus est un tuto (de kernelsensei si je me trompe pas) doit etre sur le forum concernant screen ....

une petite recherche et tu sauras tout ce qu'il y a a savoir !  :Wink: 

----------

## loopx

oki, le lien est bien utile  :Smile: 

Mais je les trouves ou ses fichiers .torrent ??????????

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben rendu à ce point là, tu vas voir ton ami google qui te dirigera vers un tuto "bitto"...  :Smile: 

(si tu veux tester, tu vas sur gentoo.org section download, les iso sont dispos par torrent).

----------

## ALK13

Comme beaucoup, mldonkey, pas besoin d'interface graphique pour l'administrer : nikel, tu fais ca grace a l'interface http et avec a un tunnel ssh tu peux meme l'administrer facilement a distance. Bref, parfait.

----------

## loopx

comment on fait pour controler la bande passante avec bittornado ?

----------

## El_Goretto

chaque commande a un argument type -max_upload_rate (de mémoire). Tappe juste le nom de la commande pour voir l'aide (c'est mal foutu, ya pas de man page et l'option -h ne fonctionne pas, je sais).

----------

## Saigneur

Azureus (en interface graphique) est quand même super bien foutu, et permet de ne télécharger que certains fichiers dans le torrent. Et ça, c'est vraiment vraiment appréciable dans certaines circonstances... Par exemple : télécharger les premiers épisodes d'une série avant les derniers, pour pouvoir regarder avant la fin.

----------

## loopx

suis super décu, le bittornado s'ai carrément ARRETé dans le screen (plus rien qui bougais, plus moyen de quitter), conclusion : 3go de cota dans lcul !!!!!!!!!!!

Super, et reprend meme plus le téléchargement  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 

----------

## kernelsensei

bah si tu coupes et que tu relances, il reprend la ou il s'est arreté, donc je ne comprends pas ton probleme ...

et puis pourquoi bittornado ? bittorrent fonctionne tres bien ..

----------

## loopx

ben, j'ai du le tuer comme un boulet (pkill screen pour tuer ce qu'il y a dedans), et la, il à pété mes fichiers... quand je l'ai relancé, il etais marqué [DIE] (truc du genre) et il disais erreur sur un tel fichier...

Il a recommencé à 0% !

C'est domage, j'en étais super content (3go de download en 12h, faut pas chercher plus), mais un plantage à 97,8%, ca m'énerve un tit peu quand meme ...

edit:

En fait, j'avais lancé un btloadmanycurses /mon rep et il a planté tout les téléchargements (3 mais bon, quand meme)... Maintenant, j'ai lancé 3 screen avec 3 btdownloadcurse... J'espere que si y en a un qui veux planter, il fera pas planter les autres ...

edit2:

Quand il aura fini les download, utiliserai bittorrent, mais c'est ou qu'on peu voir les commandes de ce truc ??? Super mal intégré le man hein   :Laughing: 

edit3:

il a fait un erreur d'I/O (peut etre le dur qui va me lacher  :Sad: )

----------

## loopx

EDIT:

```

error(s):[05:41:16] no data from tracker                                                                                         

             [06:12:16] no data from tracker

```

ca veux dire quoi ca ??? Je dois faire quoi ?

J'ai quelques problème pour détacher screen des fois (avec CTRL+A+D), vous avez des problèmes aussi avec ca ? Je fais la combinaison et rien ne se passe, dois le faire 10 fois puis ca fonctionne enfin...

----------

## Starch

Perso j'utilise rtorrent (emerge rtorrent) qui ne me semble pas mal, surtout en screen  :Smile: 

à vrai dire j'ai toujours eu la flemme de regarder les autres, donc je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut en comparaison !

----------

## loopx

je pige pas trop bien comment il fonctionne... ca parle un peu chinoix... : 

```

Tracker announce still not complete 59 seconds after starting it 

```

Qui veux dire ?

Tracker, c'est le fait de faire une recherche pour trouver les personnes qui ont le fichier souhaité ?

EDIT: j'utilise bittorrent maintenant avec cette commande: btloadmanycurses.py --max_upload_rate 10 /home/loopx/torrent

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est rien de mechant, attends un peu, ca va telecharger ...

----------

## loopx

et ca c'est grave ?: 

```

Could not load fastresume data: Fastresume info doesn't match file modification time. Will perform full hash check.

```

----------

## El_Goretto

 *loopx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tracker, c'est le fait de faire une recherche pour trouver les personnes qui ont le fichier souhaité ?t

 

Non, le tracker c'est le serveur.

http://varieras.juliette.club.fr/extras/bittorrent.html

Et j'ai pas eu de pépin avec bittornado depuis que je l'utilise, enfin faut dire que mes disques durs sentent pas le paté, aussi   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kernelsensei

non, c'est pas grave ....

----------

## loopx

bah, j'ai relancé un download de 4go, si ca foire encore (surement à cause du dur), faudra que j'arrete (le temps d'économiser 55 euro pour un 80 go tout neuf)...  :Very Happy: 

sinon, merci pour tout  :Wink: 

----------

